# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 11/11/07

## wifie

Looking forward (?) to setting the quiz for 11th November.  Do come along 8.30pm - see you there.

----------


## TRUCKER

I will be there wifie good luck.

----------


## Bobinovich

Great quiz thanks Wifie - look forward to Wellies' one next week.

----------


## wifie

Thanks Bobinovich I appreciate that!  My brain was nippin' a bit with all that popping in and out doing the scores (and keeping a paper one incase I did a booboo) but I did enjoy it! Really I did!

----------

